# Pregunta sobre transistores FET en amplificacion



## NJA93 (May 27, 2011)

Bueno, hola de nuevo. Por una de esas casualidades logré que un profesor me explicara exactamente la razón de la diferencia entre el sonido del amplificador a válvula contra el de los transistores. Le pregunté si con todos los avances no se había podido descubrir un punto medio, o una mejora en el transistor, y me dijo dos cosas. Primero, que con un capacitor se reduce el tiempo de reacción (creo que era ese) del transistor. Segundo, que se podía hacer un amplificador con transistores FET.

Acá entra mi duda. Yo estoy viendo este año los transistores FET, y sé que no son para potencia, sin embargo mi profesor dijo que se venden unos que son para aplicarse en esto.
¿Puedo reemplazar los transistores bipolares de un circuito amplificador con transistores FET de potencia, si son equivalentes? ¿O tendria que modificar el circuito en alguna parte? Si puedo hacerlo, ¿si quiero ponerle un preampli y un ecualizador, no le afecta en nada, no? 

Dependiendo si fuera posible o no, yo pasaría a buscar las equivalencias de los transistores bipolares por los FET correspondientes, y empezaría a averiguar dónde comprarlos. Añado que busqué varios temas similares y realmente no encontré mi respuesta, por eso posteo.

Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: una cosa más. Estoy interesado en aprender a diseñar amplificadores (sobre todo así no molesto más con este tipo de preguntas) pero no encuentro una fuente confiable. Los profesores o no saben, o no quieren o no pueden explicarme, y no pude encontrar un manual o siquiera una idea sobre esto. ¿Alguna ayuda que me puedan ofrecer?


----------



## Cacho (May 29, 2011)

NJA93 dijo:


> Bueno, hola de nuevo. Por una de esas casualidades logré que un profesor me explicara exactamente la razón de la diferencia entre el sonido del amplificador a válvula contra el de los transistores.


¿Y qué fue lo que te dijo?


NJA93 dijo:


> Acá entra mi duda. Yo estoy viendo este año los transistores FET, y sé que no son para potencia, sin embargo mi profesor dijo que se venden unos que son para aplicarse en esto.


A buscar. Palabra clave: MOSFET.


NJA93 dijo:


> ¿Puedo reemplazar los transistores bipolares de un circuito amplificador con transistores FET de potencia, si son equivalentes?


No son equivalentes. No se pueden reemplazar así sin más.
Es como ponerle gasoil a un motor naftero: Los dos son combustibles, pero trabajan distinto .


NJA93 dijo:


> ¿O tendria que modificar el circuito en alguna parte?


Exacto. Principalente en la etapa de salida.


NJA93 dijo:


> Si puedo hacerlo, ¿si quiero ponerle un preampli y un ecualizador, no le afecta en nada, no?


No, eso no cambia.



NJA93 dijo:


> Dependiendo si fuera posible o no, yo pasaría a buscar las equivalencias de los transistores bipolares por los FET correspondientes, y empezaría a averiguar dónde comprarlos. Añado que busqué varios temas similares y realmente no encontré mi respuesta, por eso posteo.


No hay equivalencias de BJT con FET/MOSFET. Sólo pensá cómo se controlan unos y otros y ya te darás cuenta .


NJA93 dijo:


> Estoy interesado en aprender a diseñar amplificadores...pero no encuentro una fuente confiable... ¿Alguna ayuda que me puedan ofrecer?


Por *acá*.

Saludos


----------



## NJA93 (May 29, 2011)

Lo que me dijo el profesor básicamente (básicamente porque no puedo recordar toda la explicación) fue que, debido a la diferencia de construcción física de lo que sería el equivalente de la base del transistor en la válvula, el transistor generaba un mínimo ruido que la válvula no producía. Ademós de esto, el tiempo de reaccion del transistor era mayor que el de la válvula, por lo que debido a este tiempo de retardo los músicos profesionales prefieren los equipos valvulares.
 También comentó que para disminuir el tiempo de reacción del transistor alcanzaba con poner un capacitor (no recuerdo si habia dicho en el orden de los nano o picofaradios) entre la base y el colector del transistor, y dependiendo del valor se llega a reducir mucho el tiempo de reacción, aunque incluso con eso siguen siendo preferibles las válvulas.

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda Cacho!


----------



## pandacba (May 29, 2011)

Como no recordas que te dijo, te recomindo que lo olvides, ya que decir que las válvulas tienen menos tiempo de reacción, no esta del todo bien, ya que los tubos tienen en si mimso la capacidad de trabajar a muy alta frecuencia, de echo tubos realizados para audio se puenden empelar tranquilamente en RF y a su vez muchos tubos de RF se pueden empear en audio de igual modo, y eso no pasa con los semiconductores, seguro que es otra cosa lo que te quiso decir pero si lo recordas asi no te sirve de nada olvidalo y etuda


----------



## Cacho (May 29, 2011)

De nada.



NJA93 dijo:


> ...el transistor generaba un mínimo ruido que la válvula no producía.


Psé... Es cierto que no vas a tener el ruido blanco de los semiconductores en las válvulas, pero eso (a estos niveles de amplificación) no va a ser determinante y ni siquiera muy importante. Meten suficiente ruido las resistencias como para que no resulte crucial.
Debe habértelo mencionado como algo casi anecdótico.


NJA93 dijo:


> Ademós de esto, el tiempo de reaccion del transistor era mayor que el de la válvula, por lo que debido a este tiempo de retardo los músicos profesionales prefieren los equipos valvulares.


Apalalá... Avisale que estamos hablando de audio, no de RF. Hoy por hoy (y ayer por ayer también) es raro encontrar un transistor que no responda bien en los rangos audibles de frecuencias y bastante más (varios cientos de kHz al menos).


NJA93 dijo:


> También comentó que para disminuir el tiempo de reacción del transistor alcanzaba con poner un capacitor (no recuerdo si habia dicho en el orden de los nano o picofaradios) entre la base y el colector del transistor...


A buscar de nuevo. Frases clave: _Efecto Miller (Miller effect),_ _Capacitor de Miller _(_Miller Capacitor_ o "cap" nomás) y cosas por el estilo.

Esencialmente lo que atrae de als válvulas es su distorsión. Distorsionan MUCHO más que los transistores, pero lo hacen de una forma particular que resulta agradable al oído. En general los transistores no distorsionan o si lo hacen, suenan a pelea de gatos.

Y me sumo a lo que te decía Panda con respecto a sentarte a estudiar. Esta parte de transistores, qué hacen y cómo, tenés que saberla MUY bien: Es de las básicas. Si te queda algún agujero acá, es más que probable que te las veas negras cuando quieras aplicar esto en algún diseño y termines con un montón de humo.
Dale bola al tema, que si no se te va a complicar más adelante.

Saludos


----------



## NJA93 (May 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Como no recordas que te dijo, te recomindo que lo olvides, ya que decir que las válvulas tienen menos tiempo de reacción, no esta del todo bien, ya que los tubos tienen en si mimso la capacidad de trabajar a muy alta frecuencia, de echo tubos realizados para audio se puenden empelar tranquilamente en RF y a su vez muchos tubos de RF se pueden empear en audio de igual modo, y eso no pasa con los semiconductores, seguro que es otra cosa lo que te quiso decir pero si lo recordas asi no te sirve de nada olvidalo y etuda



No, me expresé mal o entendiste mal lo que dije, lo que dijo el profesor es lo contrario, que los transistores tenían un mayor tiempo de reacción que las válvulas debido a la forma de construcción de uno y de otro, y que era por este tiempo que los músicos preferían los amplificadores valvulares...

Si, voy a seguir estudiando, a mi lo que es el audio me gusta mucho asi que pensaba informarme más y seguir ingeniería en sonido... Lo que pasa es que siempre me llaman la atención este tipo de cosas: por qué amplifica un transistor, cual es el mejor amplificador que se podría hacer, qué cosas agregarle para mejorar la calidad del sonido o protecciones, por qué se dio la discusión válvula contra transistor, etc.

Entre este año y el pasado fui aprendiendo muy por encima la composición de los transistores bipolares (este año estoy con los unipolares). El problema es conseguir manuales donde de verdad aparezcan los conceptos... Lo que me costó encontrar uno que hablara de amplificadores es increible, y está en inglés, que no es problema pero me cansa más leerlo que el castellano. Voy a buscar acá en el foro algún manual así, de transistores, y en la escuela voy a buscar alguien que sepa de algún autor o libro que me sirva.

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Eduardo (May 29, 2011)

NJA93 dijo:


> ... una cosa más. Estoy interesado en aprender a diseñar amplificadores (sobre todo así no molesto más con este tipo de preguntas) pero no encuentro una fuente confiable. Los profesores o no saben, o no quieren o no pueden explicarme, y no pude encontrar un manual o siquiera una idea sobre esto.


Pibe, de la misma manera que si te interesara la poesía china primero tendrías que aprender un poco de chino, si querés que un profesor te explique algunos temas de electrónica primero tenés que aprender algo de electrónica, porque si no, va a ser lo mismo que te hablen en chino mostrándote un poema.

Primero aprendé un poco sobre los elementos y su funcionamiento, esto implica que necesariamente te vas a tener que comer teoría. Después ponete a leer material específico de diseño de amplificadores de audio. 
Si te saltás la primer etapa, todo lo que vas a conseguir es considerar al audio como un conjunto infinito e inexplicable de axiomas.

Si querés, buscate alguno de estos libros (están todos en inglés). 

Audio power amplifier design handbook - Douglas Self
Designing Audio Power Amplifiers - Bob Cordell (parecido al anterior)
Valve & Transistor Audio Amplifiers - J.L Hood

Por supuesto, no esperes encontrar todo lo que buscás en *un* libro.


----------



## NJA93 (May 29, 2011)

Buen punto Eduardo, para entender un sistema tengo que empezar por entender sus partes... Está bien, no me preocupa la teoría si envuelve el audio, los amplificadores o en este caso sus partes. Gracias por los libros, el que yo decia que tengo es High Performance Audio Power Amplifiers, de B. Duncan. Voy a descargarlos y leerlos luego de entender bien los transistores BJT y FET.

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------

